# Mass DNA testing of Iron Age Britain



## Brian G Turner (Apr 12, 2018)

A large-scale DNA study that aims to look more closely at Iron Age and Roman period Britons for signs of genetic diversity: Study targets British DNA mystery

I'm especially interested to see if they can find evidence of the original Western Europeans - before the Beaker People arrived.


----------

